# Never wake a sleeping tortoise!



## TortMomma (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone else notice how hard and grumpy tortoise's are when you wake them? Or is it just mine who are like grumpy teenagers? 
I gently try to wake up my russian but she will hiss and go back to sleep. I've noticed this in other species too. 
Just curious if anyone else has noticed this. 


Mommy to: 
Nevan- 8yr old human
Arden- Pappillon
Ella-Chihuahua
Toby-Tortoise shell cat 
Tinka- Tabby cat
Rex- Ball python
Penny- Eastern Box turtle hatchling 
Poppy- Russian tortoise


----------



## TortMomma (Aug 26, 2014)

I should mention I'm waking her for things like a soak or to go outside and catch some rays, not just for my amusement. 


Mommy to: 
Nevan- 8yr old human
Arden- Pappillon
Ella-Chihuahua
Toby-Tortoise shell cat 
Tinka- Tabby cat
Rex- Ball python
Penny- Eastern Box turtle hatchling 
Poppy- Russian tortoise


----------



## Michael Twohy (Aug 26, 2014)

sometimes i wake my tortoise to have food or go outside, but hes never grumpy or hisses, he loves both things


----------



## TortMomma (Aug 26, 2014)

I will admit my russian doesn't really like me. 
She loves soaks and outside time. 
Sometimes I just look at her and she hisses and pulls her head in for a minute. ( she literally hates my face! Haha


Mommy to: 
Nevan- 8yr old human
Arden- Pappillon
Ella-Chihuahua
Toby-Tortoise shell cat 
Tinka- Tabby cat
Rex- Ball python
Penny- Eastern Box turtle hatchling 
Poppy- Russian tortoise


----------



## Michael Twohy (Aug 26, 2014)

TortMomma said:


> I will admit my russian doesn't really like me.
> She loves soaks and outside time.
> Sometimes I just look at her and she hisses and pulls her head in for a minute. ( she literally hates my face! Haha
> 
> ...


sad  its probably not your face she doesnt like, but more the fast movement of your face that scares her


----------



## DanaRae60 (Aug 26, 2014)

TortMomma said:


> Anyone else notice how hard and grumpy tortoise's are when you wake them? Or is it just mine who are like grumpy teenagers?
> I gently try to wake up my russian but she will hiss and go back to sleep. I've noticed this in other species too.
> Just curious if anyone else has noticed this.
> 
> ...



LOVE Poppy's name. I may have to steal that!


----------



## TortMomma (Aug 26, 2014)

I specifically move slowly because I don't want to startle her. It's my face!
Only time she doesn't mind me is when I being food. 
My EBT loves me! Comes out every morning and let's me scratch her chin. Eats from my hand. 
My russian was a rescue, I have no clue of what care she got before or if she was handled much. 
I try to appreciate my Russians attitude. She doesn't like me and let's me know. 


Mommy to: 
Nevan- 8yr old human
Arden- Pappillon
Ella-Chihuahua
Toby-Tortoise shell cat 
Tinka- Tabby cat
Rex- Ball python
Penny- Eastern Box turtle hatchling 
Poppy- Russian tortoise


----------



## TortMomma (Aug 26, 2014)

DanaRae60 said:


> LOVE Poppy's name. I may have to steal that!


Feel free!!! I like to say her name in an English accent. 
I think I'm going to keep up with the "P" names. Pippa and Potter are my next 2.



Mommy to: 
Nevan- 8yr old human
Arden- Pappillon
Ella-Chihuahua
Toby-Tortoise shell cat 
Tinka- Tabby cat
Rex- Ball python
Penny- Eastern Box turtle hatchling 
Poppy- Russian tortoise


----------



## Michael Twohy (Aug 26, 2014)

TortMomma said:


> I specifically move slowly because I don't want to startle her. It's my face!
> Only time she doesn't mind me is when I being food.
> My EBT loves me! Comes out every morning and let's me scratch her chin. Eats from my hand.
> My russian was a rescue, I have no clue of what care she got before or if she was handled much.
> ...


Oh


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 26, 2014)

LOL! They sure have personalities. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, they do get pretty grumpy.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmm, I usually try and wait to wake them up, he always comes out of his 'lair' eventually... However, if I wake one of my turtles, I would not dubt the fact that they hate my face


----------



## smarch (Aug 28, 2014)

TortMomma said:


> I specifically move slowly because I don't want to startle her. It's my face!
> Only time she doesn't mind me is when I being food.
> My EBT loves me! Comes out every morning and let's me scratch her chin. Eats from my hand.
> My russian was a rescue, I have no clue of what care she got before or if she was handled much.
> ...


 My Franklin has the same amount of "shy" I know he's WC so I work with what he deals with, which does include sucking in and hiding when I come by fast or reach my hand in feed/clean. So I wouldn't say she hates your face she's probably just frightened/shy. 

As for morning grump, yup my franklin does that too (he's also Russian) but he doent suck back into his shell, he just sits there with half open drowsy eyes like "Really!?" but only on the mornings I wake him up an hour early. I'll usua;;y feed him and move him to clean and plop him in front of the food so he sees it and a few times he's just stared at it with drowsy eyes lol. 

The hissing noise is just the air in her lungs being released when she sucks her head in (need to let it out to make room) its not an anger thing like a cat.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wake my tortoise up, grumpy for two seconds then he goes to eat... He doesn't mind if there food


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 28, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I wake my tortoise up, grumpy for two seconds then he goes to eat... He doesn't mind if there food


Positive association always helps. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## ascott (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh common now...I am willing to bet the tort is just the tenacious sort and even if you put a mask on, the tort would remain unchanged...don't take it personal and enjoy the individual personality....fun stuff....plus, the "grumpy" ones are one of my favs...especially when they come a stompin....


----------



## phebe121 (Sep 5, 2014)

My torts love when i wake them with food or soke or out side time they love chin and head rubs but sometimes when there still sleepy i can pick them up an they will sleep right threw whatever im doing including bath time once a week for there soak i take a soft toothbrush to them they love it


----------



## TortMomma (Sep 5, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> My torts love when i wake them with food or soke or out side time they love chin and head rubs but sometimes when there still sleepy i can pick them up an they will sleep right threw whatever im doing including bath time once a week for there soak i take a soft toothbrush to them they love it


What kind of tortoises do you have?


Mommy to: 
Nevan- 8yr old human
Arden- Pappillon
Ella-Chihuahua
Toby-Tortoise shell cat 
Tinka- Tabby cat
Rex- Ball python
Penny- Eastern Box turtle hatchling 
Poppy- Russian tortoise


----------



## phebe121 (Sep 5, 2014)

My torts love when i wake them with food or soke or out side time they love chin and head rubs but sometimes when there still sleepy i can pick them up an they will sleep right threw whatever im doing including bath time once a week for there soak i take a soft toothbrush to them they love it


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 7, 2014)

My tort loves my waking it up believe it or not. It knows that it's time for one of three things it enjoys:
1) eating
2) a "bath"
3) a"walk" in the sun.
I think that different torts of different species have different personalties.


----------



## Christina Chornomud (Sep 10, 2014)

LMAO aww she hates your face! HAHAHA !!! Have you seen step brothers? Is there anything I can change? 
No...it's just your face. HAHAHA


----------

